# Questions about the Porn Industry?



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Ask away in here. I work in the adult field. Just remember I don't film or star in anything. I know a little bit about the production and a lot about the post production so ask away.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So, eh, Cody Lane. Does she look as filthy in person? After you see her do you feel you need a shower? If not, any of the other performers have this effect on you?

Also, Alexis Texas. Is it so big that it scares you a bit?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Since we were discussing Kayden Kross in the picture thread I will tell you my funny story about her. A friend and I went down to the bar of our hotel. We spot this smoking hot blonde and she sits at a table right beside us (my coworker was a girl). We both notice that she is sitting alone and looks annoyed. We make some small talk, her nor I or my co worker even bring up our jobs I guess none of us realized we all worked in the same field. Anyways she gets up and walks around looking anxious and my friend is like, "damn looks like she got stood up". I kind of laugh and she leaves. Well the next day at a convention they are interviewing her on the main stage and tells this story about how some guy won a radio contest to eat lunch with her and he stood her up. I was def. a little pissed I didn't pry a little more into what her deal was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

top 5 best diva moments by pornstars you've seen. i'm talking about hissy fits and them making total asses of themselves.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Tori Black, how filthy is she really?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Biggest bitch in the industry you've met?

I would never stand up Kayden Kross but i'd probably be super intimidated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> Tori Black, how filthy is she really?




man why didn't i think of that question.

and i'm guessing, very.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

T-C said:


> So, eh, Cody Lane. Does she look as filthy in person? After you see her do you feel you need a shower? If not, any of the other performers have this effect on you?
> 
> Also, Alexis Texas. Is it so big that it scares you a bit?


I really don't know who Cody Lane is to be honest though I'm sure I've seen her...but can't truthfully tell you.

Actually it's not as big as you think she is a good person. My coworker partied with her one night in Vegas while I had to entertain some friends. She signed some stuff in our booth and was very friendly.

Kristina Rose was extremely fun and great with her funs..plus I mean look at she was wearing:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That's just fantastic.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fuck. I can't access the member picture thread for some reason. That picture makes up for it though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seing as the porn industry is a multi-million dollar industry and available overvarious formats (magazine, dvd, tv, internet) my question is this, have you ever encountered a haunted vagina?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Role Model said:


> top 5 best diva moments by pornstars you've seen. i'm talking about hissy fits and them making total asses of themselves.


I can't say there have really been 5...most of them are smart enough not to make an ass of themselves. Sara Swift was a total .... though when she was at our booth. She was crying we didn't have enough security, she also was dressed like she was 40. She then just stormed off with people waiting on her while screaming at us. We all just looked at each other like, "WTF". Then the guy who handles all of our sales basically called up the main studio she works with and she back the next day begging for forgiveness so it was pretty funny, but I don't blame her being a female porn star is seriously nuts.




McQueen said:


> Biggest bitch in the industry you've met?
> 
> I would never stand up Kayden Kross but i'd probably be super intimidated.


That's hard to peg a lot of them are bitches in their own way. I can't remember her name but this one really old porn star (think she was first real cam girl?) she was out having a smoke and some guy asked for a picture and she was being a mega bitch to him. I was a little surprised even though she was just trying to have a smoke.

To be honest the person most people hate but won't really say is Ron Jeremy.



Lostfap said:


> Tori Black, how filthy is she really?


She obviously is pretty filthy...but I think the majority of it is for the money. Now Bella Donna that is someone who is legit dirty and loves that shit. I had a friend who dated her and just refereed to her as a "pig" because she was so sexually deviant.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

just1988 said:


> Seing as the porn industry is a multi-million dollar industry and available overvarious formats (magazine, dvd, tv, internet) my question is this, have you ever encountered a haunted vagina?


Naw, that's just an urban myth.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if Tori's a FAKE, my world has just been shattered somewhat.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Before I leave work I would also like to point out that it isn't all hot chicks. We also cater to the gay crowd so I have to interact with gay porn stars as well. In fact in San Fran we were doing live demos with gay porn stars. One of the laptops screwed up while a guy was getting "ready". I had to go into his changing room and fix his PC. The whole time he is just jerking it right over my head asking me what I'm doing. I don't know how to explain that it wasn't sexual at all, he is just used to doing that shit around production crews and shit, but I wanted to be like, "dude can you please more your dick away from the back of my head".


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

burgertime said:


> To be honest the person most people hate but won't really say is Ron Jeremy.


Oh Shit.

Any particular reasons?

Have you had any encounters with the best worker in the business, The Evan Stone?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Role Model said:


> if Tori's a FAKE, my world has just been shattered somewhat.


I aint saying she is fake...I mean in order to do that rough shit the girls have to sort of want to do that...I do believe though that probably in real life she isn't that dirty.

Bree is also legit dirty.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao thats epic in a horrible way.

Any idea if Bree's twitter is legit? i'm not on twitter but I hear things about stuff that gets posted. And does Evan Stone own as much in real life assuming you've met him?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

see that gay story is fucking legit brilliant.



burgertime said:


> I aint saying she is fake...I mean in order to do that rough shit the girls have to sort of want to do that...I do believe though that probably in real life she isn't that dirty.
> 
> Bree is also legit dirty.


yeah i can believe that Bree is as dirty as she claims. her twitter is amazing.


ron jeremy seems to get lots of hate, still a legend though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Buttwoman or Slutwoman?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

burgertime said:


> Before I leave work I would also like to point out that it isn't all hot chicks. We also cater to the gay crowd so I have to interact with gay porn stars as well. In fact in San Fran we were doing live demos with gay porn stars. One of the laptops screwed up while a guy was getting "ready". I had to go into his changing room and fix his PC. The whole time he is just jerking it right over my head asking me what I'm doing. I don't know how to explain that it wasn't sexual at all, he is just used to doing that shit around production crews and shit, but I wanted to be like, "dude can you please more your dick away from the back of my head".


you're a GOAT level poster after this story (if it was in any doubt)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Buttwoman or Slutwoman?


that's the questions to end all questions (but the answer is obvious)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather do Slutwoman myself. (probably the only one)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Who is actually a MILF?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

T-C said:


> Oh Shit.
> 
> Any particular reasons?
> 
> Have you had any encounters with the best worker in the business, The Evan Stone?


Mainly just cause he is dirty as hell..and not in the sexual way (well sort of) but in the slob way. Always shows up late and has an over inflated sense of self worth...even though he is the biggest name in mainstream. He got kicked out of a show in NJ for having sex with some random girl in the bathroom.

Evan Stone I met, and he was extremely nice. Personally I've always hated his movies...but IRL he seems to be a great guy and def. had tons of women all over him. Still in great shape for as old as he is as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evan Stone being a legit great guy pleases me.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Who is actually a MILF?



Lost of the stars are....but to be honest I can't think of any off hand who I know for a fact are with child. Ironically enough I am almost certain Lisa Ann has no children. I'm trying to rack my brain if that subject came up or not when I got to eat with her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eva Angelina better start doing MILF genre porn.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Midget porn. Its funny isnt it?

Whats the wierdest thing youve seen a midget do?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> you're a GOAT level poster after this story (if it was in any doubt)


Here is some visual evidence, this was right after I got through fixing it and he pulled the curtain open..it's hard to tell in the pic but he actually has his dick out of his shorts and is tugging on it still. I believe his name is Cole Hammels (?) and he works for Raging Stallion studios for any of the gay folks around here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Raging Stallion studios is a classic name.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

sayne said:


> Midget porn. Its funny isnt it?
> 
> Whats the wierdest thing youve seen a midget do?


It's always kind of creeped me out. Interestingly enough I've talked to Bridget The Midget online. She was pretty nice. The weirdest thing I've seen is Oompa Loompa porn with midgets in orange paint....I even cut a clip for youtube of it. They end up "fingercuffing" her in the video.

NSFW (language) also total WTF??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPh2UPfR4hA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bet Headliner has got that on tape.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is one of the funnier shots I snapped at a show. These girls were part of some fat fetish. I swear to God I saw them walk into the hotel with like 5 Pizza boxes and like 4 3 liters of soda:


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

burgertime said:


> It's always kind of creeped me out. Interestingly enough I've talked to Bridget The Midget online. She was pretty nice. The weirdest thing I've seen is Oompa Loompa porn with midgets in orange paint....I even cut a clip for youtube of it. They end up "fingercuffing" her in the video.
> 
> NSFW (language) also total WTF??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPh2UPfR4hA


Im not sure what this says about me as a person, but ive seen that before.....and enjoyed it :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the whole fat women and midgets thing isn't my bag. more power to the people if that's the sort of thing they dig though.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

sayne said:


> Im not sure what this says about me as a person, but ive seen that before.....and enjoyed it :agree:


Before I got the position I'm in now, I used to have to go through the videos and document everything that went on in them for our database. We would come across just bizarre stuff and a lot of times the midget stuff was very bizarre. In fact there is a series with Ron Jeremy where this midget is some sort of ninja side kick for Ron. Very strange indeed...but hey it sells.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And feet. Yuk.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah feet fetish stuff weirds me out.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Role Model said:


> the whole fat women and midgets thing isn't my bag. more power to the people if that's the sort of thing they dig though.


Here is one, this was a show Burning Angel did all the girls gave this guy a lap dance because he let Joanna Angel punch the hell out of his face. It wasn't a sissy punch either it was a full on knuckle sandwich I almost felt bad for the guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I almost don't.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Also for me personally I think this girl was the hottest chick I snapped a pic of...I'm guessing she was some amateur star cause I didn't recognize her but she was right up my ally and I was even more pissed she had a hot girlfriend with her.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

burgertime said:


> Before I got the position I'm in now, I used to have to go through the videos and document everything that went on in them for our database. We would come across just bizarre stuff and a lot of times the midget stuff was very bizarre. In fact there is a series with Ron Jeremy where this midget is some sort of ninja side kick for Ron. Very strange indeed...but hey it sells.


Most of your stories remind me of the movie Orgazmo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you get to overhear the girls talk about how weird a lot of the guys who go to those shows are?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh and the nicest porn star had to be Tanya Tate she was British good looking and just totally pleasant. Also knew how to flirt really well. She came up grabbed my badge and joked about my name. My tongue was wagging.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

a national hero.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Do you get to overhear the girls talk about how weird a lot of the guys who go to those shows are?


Oh yes and it's hilarious. A lot of these guys at the convention looked like they just stepped out of Silence of The Lambs and they seriously have the most random artifacts from these girls history. They will bring whole suitcases and bring up sometime they met with the exact date.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a question about the porn industry, when a director tells a porn star "You Suck!" do they take that as an insult or as a direction?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Is Johnny Sins really as great a guy as he seems?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I have a question about the porn industry, when a director tells a porn star "You Suck!" do they take that as an insult or as a direction?


Depends on the star. But in most likely cases both.



-Mystery- said:


> Is Johnny Sins really as great a guy as he seems?


Don't know never met him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Doesn't it suck to work in a industry where you can't actually be apart of the action. Sorta like a camera man in a wrestling show. Or in your case a camera man for a Juggalo Championship wrestling league because the girls in these pictures look very overlook able and low rate compared to the top names in the overall scope of the business. Oh and the porn in the 80's and 90's was better when they actually acted than it is now.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Doesn't it suck to work in a industry where you can't actually be apart of the action. Sorta like a camera man in a wrestling show. Or in your case a camera man for a Juggalo Championship wrestling league because the girls in these pictures look very overlook able and low rate compared to the top names in the overall scope of the business. Oh and the porn in the 80's and 90's was better when they actually acted than it is now.


Nope not at all. I could probably score with a porn chick if I wanted to. It's not difficult if you have an in. I get to see a lot of the top girls, just didn't snap many pics of them. I've met Tegan Presley, Jessa Jane, Sasha Grey and many others on numerous occasions.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Isn't the little man just constantly excited when your surrounded by hot naked chicks all day? I don't think I could concentrate properly having to work in that environment.

I suppose the midgets and fat women help you get back to ground level though....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you do? 



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Doesn't it suck to work in a industry where you can't actually be apart of the action. *Sorta like a camera man in a wrestling show.* Or in your case a camera man for a Juggalo Championship wrestling league because the girls in these pictures look very overlook able and low rate compared to the top names in the overall scope of the business. Oh and the porn in the 80's and 90's was better when they actually acted than it is now.


lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

........stupidest thing a porn star has ever said while having sex?


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Blonde or brunette pornstars?

O and how is Jenaveve Jolie in real life if you know how that is?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

burgertime said:


> Nope not at all. I could probably score with a porn chick if I wanted to. It's not difficult if you have an in. I get to see a lot of the top girls, just didn't snap many pics of them. I've met Tegan Presley, Jessa Jane, *Sasha Grey* and many others on numerous occasions.


Well that's fantastic. How small is she by the way?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ashlynn Brooke. That's all I have to contribute to this thread. I don't even have a question. Ashlynn Brooke.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw a scene with her once where the guy said "Oh, you're so hot" and she shook her head no. I wanted to punch her. However that does explain a bit why she does porn in the first place.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

How many people in your industry (directors, performer, stage hands etc.) are truly coked-up junkies like a lot of the media shows?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

How big does my penis have to be to qualify as a pornstar?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

stevefox1200 said:


> How many people in your industry (directors, performer, stage hands etc.) are truly coked-up junkies like a lot of the media shows?


*If it's anything less than 96 percent I'll be devestated.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thinking of getting in the biz then Sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shush, you!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mwahahahahahaha you'd fit right in with the Cuties with Big Booty's series...


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I want to know if my penis meets porn requirements. Can anyone help?


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

What is your thoughts on the king, John Holmes? Second, what do you think of the work of legends like Vanessa Del Rio and Nina Hartley?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Have you ever met Peter North? On a scale of 1-10, how much does he regret doing the gay porn he did when he was younger?


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

One thing that I don't like about porn these days is that it seems like most of the girls look exactly alike and look like they were plastic. There are exceptions to all of the rules such as Sasha Grey and others. I myself prefer the classic porn as the women seemed to have a distinct look and hearing interviews from them, they said that it was all fun (unless you were Traci Lords, for obvious reasons).

What is your take on infamous cases like the Traci Lords' underage stuff and the controversy with Linda Lovelace?


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

I need to think of questions but I am pleased to hear that EVAN THE GREAT STONE is a great man. Cannot get over his character in the Pirate movies.

Actually saying that, is there going to be a third one? The first two own


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Have you ever met Faye Reagan and is she a nice gal? 

Also, who is that black/hispanic/? annoying guy with the short mohawk from Porn Pros with the fake semen? He always makes that ear splitting "auugghhh!!" sound when he cums. I swear, he looks like a guy that would be a total ass in person.

On another note, I'm still laughing my ass off at that Oompa Loompa video. It's even funnier than that movie where this chick(pretty sure it's Eva Angelina) is visiting her husband in prison and the husband lets her fuck his friend(the guard) because she hasn't gotten any in a while. Now the sex scenes were just horribly done but the bad acting had me in stitches. I think they did it on purpose.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow I'll try to answer these and should be off and on during the day as I kind of have a busy day at work.



stevefox1200 said:


> How many people in your industry (directors, performer, stage hands etc.) are truly coked-up junkies like a lot of the media shows?


Junkies? Hmmm hard to peg maybe 20%....now users that is probably around 70% or so. I mean the industry likes to try and sweep that stuff under the rug but it is extremely bad. It's even worse on the gay side. A lot of the guys who do gay for pay have to be fucked up in order to do that stuff.



dondeluis said:


> How big does my penis have to be to qualify as a pornstar?


Another urban myth. There is a guy who is successful in porn that might be 3 inches at best. Now granted he isn't main stream or anything but he does make money and bang some pretty hot girls. The name of his studio is/used to be called Reganomics or something like that. Really all you need is a hot girl ready to film with you and you only. That is how a lot of guys make it into the industry by riding the coat tails of a hot chick.



New Blood said:


> What is your thoughts on the king, John Holmes? Second, what do you think of the work of legends like Vanessa Del Rio and Nina Hartley?


Well he certainly created the trend and the blue print not to follow didn't he? Tragic but expected...btw he is before my time so I guess it's hard for me to give a true "opinion". I mean you know they are "legends" I guess, but porn is so ever evolving...it's like making a living out of picking up hitch hikers and then trying to figure out which one seemed most like they needed a ride. Nina seems nice, and I've had limited interaction with her. Not sure about Del Rio. 



iMac said:


> Have you ever met Peter North? On a scale of 1-10, how much does he regret doing the gay porn he did when he was younger?


Never met him. I would suppose he couldn't regret it too much since it was a window to get to where he is now. We had a few Peter North gay films and he was mainly a top....and I think to do that you have to be at least a little bisexual or repressed...I'll put it this way, he didn't seem to be out of it when he was doing it.



New Blood said:


> One thing that I don't like about porn these days is that it seems like most of the girls look exactly alike and look like they were plastic. There are exceptions to all of the rules such as Sasha Grey and others. I myself prefer the classic porn as the women seemed to have a distinct look and hearing interviews from them, they said that it was all fun (unless you were Traci Lords, for obvious reasons).
> 
> What is your take on infamous cases like the Traci Lords' underage stuff and the controversy with Linda Lovelace?


You're right about the "Barbie" effect in porn. But you know where the money is, is how the girls will look. I always laugh when people bring up how dirty porn is now, well that's because you probably secretly watch it. Believe me these girls wouldn't be there if there wasn't a massive demand for them. I agree though I don't like them either. Tegan Presley used to be smoking. Then she got fake tits overly blonde hair and just looked like a robot. 

Traci Lords underage stuff..first of all that was almost all her doing. Then I think she just kind of ran with what the feds said cause she didn't want to deal with the bullshit. Just personally though I'll usually always side with the girls, in most of the best case scenarios they are still slightly exploited in this industry.

Linda Lovelace I believe. It was time when women had no control. Sad story but I'm glad she put it out there for all to see. Chuck Traynor was a huge dick weasel.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

T-C said:


> Well that's fantastic. How small is she by the way?


You were speaking on Sasha Grey. She is small but not as small as you would think. For instance Little Lupe is extremely tiny...to the point I kind of felt bad for her cause she looks like a 15 year old. Sasha is hot, but she kind of carries this arrogance about her that was a big turn off to me. It is probably unintentional but it's just something I picked up on.



Enigma said:


> Ashlynn Brooke. That's all I have to contribute to this thread. I don't even have a question. Ashlynn Brooke.


She is nice in person as well.



PWG Six said:


> Blonde or brunette pornstars?
> 
> O and how is Jenaveve Jolie in real life if you know how that is?


I like a mix personally...blond always sell more though. Don't know Jenaveve Jolie so couldn't tell you.



why said:


> ........stupidest thing a porn star has ever said while having sex?


If you are just looking for stupid quotes just watch any Wesley Piples film. He always says the funniest shit...plus he has a lisp which makes it even funnier. He is like the Jack Swagger of porn but black. To be honest I try to avoid the audio on mainstream films they are always so stupid and obviously fake.



Travis Bickle said:


> Isn't the little man just constantly excited when your surrounded by hot naked chicks all day? I don't think I could concentrate properly having to work in that environment.
> 
> I suppose the midgets and fat women help you get back to ground level though....


I always liken it to loving ice cream and getting a job in an ice cream shop. At first your like, fuck yea I love all this ice cream. Then you just get kind of sick of it...but you will eat ice cream once in awhile. That's me anyways. I still see some porn that gets me excited but it's rare. Thankfully I work in a capacity where I don't have to see it really every day.

On a side note on thing working around porn did do, was make dislike a lot of main stream porn. It's so silly. Then to see how people talk and react to it. These movies are made to stroke the imagination of the viewer and it isn't a girl in the writing room going, "this is what I like to do in the bedroom". I always liken it to people watching the Matrix and when the movie is over they go, "wow I'm going to jump off a building a fly!". I think a lot of men see some chick doing anal or ass to mouth and assume lots of girls like it. Nope it's a fucking fantasy dreamed up by some director to make money. Just cause some girl enjoys getting paid large amounts of money to get to dicks shoved up her ass does not mean your wife/girlfriend will enjoy even a pinkie up there.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Panther said:


> Have you ever met Faye Reagan and is she a nice gal?
> 
> Also, who is that black/hispanic/? annoying guy with the short mohawk from Porn Pros with the fake semen? He always makes that ear splitting "auugghhh!!" sound when he cums. I swear, he looks like a guy that would be a total ass in person.
> 
> On another note, I'm still laughing my ass off at that Oompa Loompa video. It's even funnier than that movie where this chick(pretty sure it's Eva Angelina) is visiting her husband in prison and the husband lets her fuck his friend(the guard) because she hasn't gotten any in a while. Now the sex scenes were just horribly done but the bad acting had me in stitches. I think they did it on purpose.


On Faye Reagan, personally I think she looks better in person. I've seen her but never met her. I'm not big on gingers to be honest. 

Not sure who you are referring to. Is Porn Pros a studio or like a independent website with exclusive content?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

WWF said:


> What do you do?


Here is a youtube video where I explain what it is I do and the product we sell:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaqZfqnU6eY&feature=related&has_verified=1

I'm 14 seconds in. Also possibly NSFW material.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

How do you get into the industry of pornography? As in the technical area, not as a pornstar.

I've always kinda wondered about how people become what they are, and your job is pretty interesting.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

burgertime said:


> Here is a youtube video where I explain what it is I do and the product we sell:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaqZfqnU6eY&feature=related&has_verified=1
> 
> I'm 14 seconds in. Also possibly NSFW material.


This doesn't explain how you met all those porn stars though. You had a different job before this one I assume? 

Also, have you ever met Gianna Michaels 8*D


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Kizza said:


> How do you get into the industry of pornography? As in the technical area, not as a pornstar.
> 
> I've always kinda wondered about how people become what they are, and your job is pretty interesting.


Well my first roommate I had when I moved to Charlotte worked for the company I work for now. Basically they were just this small company that streamed content online. They grew and I got hired on 6 years ago. I got on board right when they were going through just this explosive growth. When I came on board there were I think 40 employees and we now over 200. Originally I did masonry work if you can believe it. My Dad is a brick mason so it was a trade I grew up with. I just kind of worked my way up from the bottom. It certainly was a little bit of luck though of just happening to be hired on at the right time.



Jethro said:


> This doesn't explain how you met all those porn stars though. You had a different job before this one I assume?
> 
> Also, have you ever met Gianna Michaels 8*D


Because the company I work for is a major player in the industry we often get many stars coming to our booth. Or meeting with them to talk about their content. At these events these girls usually at least do a once over on the floor. For instance the Tori Black drama was just because she happened to be walking around before the doors were opened to the public and saw a poster we had of her promoting our product. Bree I've met a few times because she works for Adam & Eve another company out of NC and the owners are friends. In Vegas we have stars that sign at our booth so thats another way I get to meet them.

I've seen Gianna up close but haven't talked to her. She is not my cup of tea really so I couldn't give an unbiased opinion on her. Her tits are massive though.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

So do you have any update on Lela Star. Before she was mega hot but the recent pics of here make her seem, well really bad. Is she really that bad now?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not really sure about Lela. Probably just age getting to her.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Are most of the girls that do Lesbian porn scenes in movies actually Bi-Sexual in real life?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

PF69 said:


> Are most of the girls that do Lesbian porn scenes in movies actually Bi-Sexual in real life?


Mos of them are. There's a few that seperate it as a business rather than a lifestyle...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Mos of them are. There's a few that seperate it as a business rather than a lifestyle...


TBH, I actually do know about this but it was the only question I can think of right now.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

PF69 said:


> TBH, I actually do know about this but it was the only question I can think of right now.


Hahaha I feel ya bro...

My question is this. You touched on this a couple of pages ago, but what really goes on during the sex?? Do they let the people go at it or do they discuss before hand??


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

PF69 said:


> Are most of the girls that do Lesbian porn scenes in movies actually Bi-Sexual in real life?


Most of the girls in Lesbian porn just don't want to do straight scenes because they have to do ridiculous shit. The percentage of girls that are actual lesbians though? Hard to say, but I would guess that it's pretty low.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

duWduW said:


> are you aware you cater to nothing but 15 year olds?


This makes no sense, at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Maybe he was talking about WWE.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

duWduW said:


> are you aware you cater to nothing but 15 year olds?


Are you aware it makes us million dollars? Or were you talking about me? If so it actually caters to my over inflated ego.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Maybe he was talking about WWE.


15's way out of WWE's target range.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Hahaha I feel ya bro...
> 
> My question is this. You touched on this a couple of pages ago, but what really goes on during the sex?? Do they let the people go at it or do they discuss before hand??


It is almost always discussed before hand. I mean obviously they let them "improvise" a little bit, but they have a director telling them what to do and when to switch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When you go home from your job, do you actually watch any porn, or are you just tired of seeing it all day?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> When you go home from your job, do you actually watch any porn, or are you just tired of seeing it all day?


I watch it once in awhile if I really have to jerk one out and am to lazy to use my imagination. Thankfully my girlfriend keeps me from having to resort to that most of the time. When I do watch porn though it's usually homemade amateur stuff. I can't stand the high end stuff really.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

burgertime said:


> It is almost always discussed before hand. I mean obviously they let them "improvise" a little bit, but they have a director telling them what to do and when to switch.


Yeah I kinda figured that...I was thinking how crazy it would be if they just did it all during the film and had someone talking to them the whole way through lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

burgertime said:


> On Faye Reagan, personally I think she looks better in person. I've seen her but never met her. I'm not big on gingers to be honest.
> 
> Not sure who you are referring to. Is Porn Pros a studio or like a independent website with exclusive content?


Well, all I know is that the women normally wear bright plastic jewelry while in the act, the guys are big and shoot fake, watery cum. I can't find a picture of this guy in particular without breaking forum rules but he also has a grill in his teeth. I wish I could explain more.

Oh and Porn Pros I think is an Independent money sucking website. Alexis Texas is one of the girls. Look it up during your free time. It's flashy porn. Not very hot but fast paced and straight to the point.

I go to YouJizz, RedTube, RawTube, YouPorn, etc. Ever heard of them? It's free and it has full length movies or at least long clips. Personally, I would hate to have to pay for porn unless it was really good.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

What inside info do you have if any on Julia Bond, I used to think she was hot before she seemed to mess with her face, get those huge stomach tattoos, and before she got really skinny.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't really have any info on Julia Bond.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

any good creepy fan stories?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

theyocarea said:


> What inside info do you have if any on Julia Bond, I used to think she was hot before she seemed to mess with her face, get those huge stomach tattoos, and before she got really skinny.


Stomach tattoos? Nah its those fuckin wings on her back!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Any hilarious incidents/bloopers?


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Bartman said:


> Stomach tattoos? Nah its those fuckin wings on her back!


I actually liked the wings, the chest, the forearm, the guns on her pelvic and the couple other ones. I just did not like when she got that huge tattoo on her lower stomach and that DJ AM tattoo, plus the fact she looks like she has had a bunch of plastic surgery and she has got really thin.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont' mean to be a prick. This is an interesting thread and all, but how come nobody has questioned the legitimacy of this guys references or work? I mean sure he makes sense but i can say the same thing. I tend to think maybe he's pulling our legs and doesn't even work where he says he does. Sorry no offense but i think he's just pretending to be in the porn business.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Is Gauge really as nasty of a whore as she is in the movies? Please tell me you've met her, haha.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I dont' mean to be a prick. This is an interesting thread and all, but how come nobody has questioned the legitimacy of this guys references or work? I mean sure he makes sense but i can say the same thing. I tend to think maybe he's pulling our legs and doesn't even work where he says he does. Sorry no offense but i think he's just pretending to be in the porn business.


i choose to believe, because why wouldn't you? it would be the most random and well executed gimmick i've seen in a long time, it's not like he's claiming to be Evan Stone either. i think the internet has made you suspicious of everyone, you poor lamb.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This thread is legendary.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> i choose to believe, because why wouldn't you? it would be the most random and well executed gimmick i've seen in a long time, it's not like he's claiming to be Evan Stone either. i think the internet has made you suspicious of everyone, you poor lamb.


Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense - Buddha 

:side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you know what happened with Raven Riley? I know she isn't as mainstream as some of the other women talked about because she has her own site and does things just for that, so maybe you heard something through the grapevine or something? I heard ages ago that she broke up with her bf (the one and only guy she was doing scenes with) and then had some sort of fallout with someone else in her company or whatever she calls it. I then heard that he was suing her (the other business partner or whatever, not her ex bf) because she tried to drain the company accounts for herself or some shit like that. Honestly, it was ages ago and I could have mixed up parts of the story. Ever since then she doesn't seem to release much and I am honestly surprised she is still popular.

Also, what is Tory Lane like in person, if you have ever met her? Her scenes are a tad crazy sometimes. I feel sorry for her though, she is going to be wearing Depends in 5 years with all the fun she seems to have....


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I dont' mean to be a prick. This is an interesting thread and all, but how come nobody has questioned the legitimacy of this guys references or work? I mean sure he makes sense but i can say the same thing. I tend to think maybe he's pulling our legs and doesn't even work where he says he does. Sorry no offense but i think he's just pretending to be in the porn business.


Well you could be right, but I tend to believe him only because half the questions he cannot answer. If he had an answer for every question I would start to think he's BSing.

Does not much matter anyways, not like these questions are something real serious or that we plan to use these answers much in our own life.


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread is awesome. Thank you burgertime.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I dont' mean to be a prick. This is an interesting thread and all, but how come nobody has questioned the legitimacy of this guys references or work? I mean sure he makes sense but i can say the same thing. I tend to think maybe he's pulling our legs and doesn't even work where he says he does. Sorry no offense but i think he's just pretending to be in the porn business.


I can easily prove my story. Well sorta you're either gonna believe or not...but I can also take a picture with my badges. This is me in my office with my business card and I'm standing behind the first real prototype device we got.

BTW I used my front facing camera so it aint exactly the best quality.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Saint 17 said:


> Is Gauge really as nasty of a whore as she is in the movies? Please tell me you've met her, haha.


Never met her...seen her though and personally I think she is one of those people that looks better in person. I've heard she is legit, and it would make sense since her and Belladonna were some of the first girls to just really go balls out with their scenes.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Role Model said:


> any good creepy fan stories?


I'm trying to think of one fan that was just creepy beyond belief. I can only think of one. This guy in San Fran came to a show and was talking to me, he started going into how his friend (or maybe it was him) worked for some effects studio for the movie industry. He would get custom made dolls and he loved Britney Spears so he had all these Britney Spears heads he would have sex with. He seriously went on about it for 15 minutes which is an eternity in the shuffle mode your at running a booth. I genuinely creeped out by him and had to come up with an excuse to get out of the conversation. He hovered around our booth pretty much all day.

Another thing that I find creepy are the girls trying to break into the industry and are willing to do anything to get in. I'm sure a lot of creepers would find that great. I however find it a little sad. In Vegas one woman offered to take me to the bathroom and have anal sex with her. She was old and fat, but trying to break into the game. Not only was I disgusted but it was a little depressing. Another one was this Asian girl she was around our booth for like 3 hours. She had a good body and descent face, but again she was trying to break into the biz and you could tell she was kind of stooping to lows. She didn't outright offer anything but kept insisting she show us how good she was. I should add that what makes it sad is that these girls feel they have to trade sex for a chance at something. That is one of things about this industry I am not proud about at all, lots of folks pray on those types.



Enigma said:


> Any hilarious incidents/bloopers?


Outside of just films that come through that have some I can't really think of any. There is a scene in I think it's Not The Brady's XXX where Tegan Presley is getting railed hard on a bench...he is screwing her so hard she falls off the bench. It's obvious it's a blooper but they kept it in the film anyways. I always found that extremely funny because she kept going with out missing a beat. Now that's talent.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense - Buddha
> 
> :side:


And this was before the internet!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

burgertime said:


> Oh and the nicest porn star had to be Tanya Tate she was British good looking and just totally pleasant. Also knew how to flirt really well. She came up grabbed my badge and joked about my name. My tongue was wagging.


Tanya Tate is my fantasty woman. The Scouse accent plus the MILFiness does it for me. According to her wesbite, if you've got the £s you can hit that - though it doesn't specify as such so blatantly. Not a route I'd go down anyway, as hot as she is.


This entire thread is such a win.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you met Rachel Starr????? If so is it true that she won't do interracial porn???


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Make this man a mod.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm curious about how legit reality porn is........I'm almost 90% sure those guys get tested before they do a scene with a girl but when you see people walking by on the street in the videos seeing all that crazy stuff and having genuine reactions is that real or scripted?

I also wanted to know if theirs any bad blood between girls? I imagine it would be very awkward to work with someone that you hate in real life. I know women usually choose what men they will work with but is it the same for the women?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Have you met Rachel Starr????? If so is it true that she won't do interracial porn???


Never met her, but I would find it highly dubious...of course I just looked through our database and couldn't find any so I guess it could be true. Usually higher caliber stars have at least one interracial scene.




MrWalsh said:


> I'm curious about how legit reality porn is........I'm almost 90% sure those guys get tested before they do a scene with a girl but when you see people walking by on the street in the videos seeing all that crazy stuff and having genuine reactions is that real or scripted?
> 
> I also wanted to know if theirs any bad blood between girls? I imagine it would be very awkward to work with someone that you hate in real life. I know women usually choose what men they will work with but is it the same for the women?


The only way I would even trust a "reality" film to actually be real is if it was done with a home made camera...even then it's still suspect. If girls were willing to just be called up on the street and fuck for money you would bet there would a million assholes out doing that to non prostitutes. I would say 99% is scripted. Not only do you have to be tested (this is an industry standard not government here in the US) 2257 law dictates that you have to show both a valid ID and a social security card to star in porn and have copies made. There are numerous things large studios do before they even start filming to meet legal requirements. Also think of it this way, if you just picked up a random stranger on the street offered to pay them for sex and they did you would both be guilty of prostitution. The same argument could be made for porn, but since it's a "movie" and everything is "fake" it falls under first amendment protection of free speech. They could get around this but trust it wouldn't be worth it. It's much easier to hire the girl for the day and shoot the scene and have it all scripted.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

hey guys let's talk about porn. 

Rachel Roxxx and Savannah Stern are pretty much the greatest, no big deal at all.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

EGame said:


> hey guys let's talk about porn.
> 
> Rachel Roxxx and Savannah Stern are pretty much the greatest, no big deal at all.


Funny article about Savannah

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/po...lk-350-for-her-parents-chevrolet-trailblazer/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Do us all a favor and convince Eva Angelina to come out of retirement.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you ever met Savannah Gold?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

> Funny article about Savannah
> 
> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/por...t-trailblazer/


u ever bang her porn man?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> Do us all a favor and convince Eva Angelina to come out of retirement.


She retired? I must have missed something. I hope not, she's fucking hot.


----------



## TheEra (Apr 20, 2007)

First of all, you lucky bastard! Working in porn has got to be just soooo legendary. Man, wish I could work in porn. Alright, here are the questions.

1. Which pornstar fucks the best? Do you guys in the industry have smarks like wrestling industry has them and are there people that look at sex like art, very much like some here view technical wrestling. Personally, I'd say Shyla Stylez and Sandra Romain are crazy. Best technical sex lol. 

2. How has the internet affected the business? Can money still be made in porn and how? I mean, all the material seems to be available online for free, people just jerk off and that's all.

3. Lisa Ann, Shyla Stylez, Lanny Barbie, Carmella Bing, Holly Halston...any stories on any of them?

4. What about the European markets? Where in Europe is porn industry big? Hungary and Czech Republic, right?

5. How exactly does one go into the porn business? Of course, not as a performer..what kind of jobs are available?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

walls said:


> She retired? I must have missed something. I hope not, she's fucking hot.


She had a child, so she retired, I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She came back recently but if she's retired since then I wouldn't know.

Edit: Wiki says she got remarried and said she retired afterwords.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you find it funny that porn actors actually try to "act" in porn movies?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Tanya Tate is my fantasty woman. The Scouse accent plus the MILFiness does it for me. According to her wesbite, if you've got the £s you can hit that - though it doesn't specify as such so blatantly. Not a route I'd go down anyway, as hot as she is.
> 
> 
> This entire thread is such a win.


Scouse birds...really? They're the most annoying birds around (them & brummies), I can't stand scouse birds. Geordie birds on the other hand, WOW. I'd take an ugly geordie bird anyday just for the accent!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Is Marc Wallace still in the business in some capacity and are there still some veterans in the business that are still upset about when he falsified his HIV tests to get gigs giving HIV to nearly 10 pornstars who all had to retire like him.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Sgt Lampshade said:


> Have you ever met Savannah Gold?


Nope. I don't think I even know who she is. Sure I've seen her but after awhile they all blend together.



EGame said:


> u ever bang her porn man?


I'll get this out there right now I've never even made out with porn star. Although from what I can tell they are like any human being so it wouldn't be out of the question to hook up with one especially if you are in the industry..in fact like I said earlier I feel like it would probably be pretty easy.



TheEra said:


> First of all, you lucky bastard! Working in porn has got to be just soooo legendary. Man, wish I could work in porn. Alright, here are the questions.
> 
> 1. Which pornstar fucks the best? Do you guys in the industry have smarks like wrestling industry has them and are there people that look at sex like art, very much like some here view technical wrestling. Personally, I'd say Shyla Stylez and Sandra Romain are crazy. Best technical sex lol.
> 
> ...


1. I mean there certainly are girls in the biz that are looked at as better "workers". You know you get divas and stuff so obviously a girl is going to get more work if she is easy to work with. I think earlier I covered how my friend dated Bella Donna, he used to film for a major studio and he said she was legit dirty. I'm sure some look at it as art or follow their form...I don't and don't really know anyone who does. It's more of a "is she dirty or not dirty?" thing. 

2. Good question. Porn on the internet is killing dvd. Like bad. Despite what the industry tries to claim they are just getting destroyed. So in that aspect the wells are going dry. However the streaming business is still good (although we've seen a decline as well). One aspect you get with paying is obviously higher quality and less searching. It's more of how casual do you want to make your search type of thing. Like company I work for you can search in great detail (hair color, sex act, position, setting etc..). So someone is going to be willing to pay to easily find a specific genre or fetish.

The money is made now in specialty sites though. Digital Playground was extremely savvy. They basically stream all there content and have their girls on contract. Which means if you like Stoya or say Jesse Jane you have to go through them to get new videos. You have to remember there are still people who are older that didn't grow up around the "free" internet movement. They don't get how to torrent or rapidshare. So they have no choice but to pay. I think the next frontier is mobile phone applications. Lots of skeptics but that's just my personal opinion. For the record I'm not buying into the 3d porn thing.

3. The only person I know well out of that group is Lisa Ann. I've eaten with her and interacted quite a few times with her. I can tell you this, she is extremely intelligent and very nice. She wised up and has her own "modeling" agency. Which means when a studio has to hire her she uses her agency and gets the full price. Plus she has girls under her. Very admirable in the business and other girls are following her lead. She is also extremely nice. My personal favorite is just during a lunch I was talking about how much I loved the show LOST and I made a comment about postponing a date to watch it. To which she just looked shocked and called me an idiot. LOL. 

4. Europe is big. I would say the biggest Europe markets are Germany and the UK. Czech is the big gay market. Hungary not really sure to be honest.

5. As for jobs...I would say the best way to get one is to know someone. But if you have skill you can easily get a job in post production or as a camera man. One of the problems is that because it's mainly in California people out there want to take it to the next level and film in Hollywood...if they find out you did porn you are out. So again if you have skill it's easy....but you work hectic hours and no real benefits unless your on with like Vivid or Hustler or something. But again easiest way is to know somebody.



PF69 said:


> Do you find it funny that porn actors actually try to "act" in porn movies?


Yea some of them have dreams of making it as a legit actor/actress....epic fail.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Is Marc Wallace still in the business in some capacity and are there still some veterans in the business that are still upset about when he falsified his HIV tests to get gigs giving HIV to nearly 10 pornstars who all had to retire like him.


To be honest I'm not familiar with him. T.T. Boy came to my building right before the whole AIDS thing happened last time. He was a total dick and an asshole...or at least that was the vibe I got. Totally full of himself. Then that AIDS thing happened which was practically all his fault. I was not surprised. However I was a little disappointed he didn't get black balled for it. That is one of the hard things to justify when you work in this industry crap like that and the people that get away with it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This thread is awesome. Thanks burgertime. Anyways, I have a two-part question for you.

1. Have you met Alexis Texas? I love her ass. How is she in person? Mr. Pete is one lucky dude.
2. Are many of the girls friendly and down to get dirty? I would really love to score with a few of them especially Bree Olson. Lol...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who's your favorite female pornstar?


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

Boy have I been missing out!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

burgertime said:


> Before I got the position I'm in now, I used to have to go through the videos and document everything that went on in them for our database. We would come across just bizarre stuff and a lot of times the midget stuff was very bizarre. In fact there is a series with Ron Jeremy where this midget is some sort of ninja side kick for Ron. Very strange indeed...but hey it sells.


A midget as a ninja sidekick? That's epic!



LadyCroft said:


> *If it's anything less than 96 percent I'll be devestated.*


More like 99%.


----------



## TheEra (Apr 20, 2007)

New round of questions 

1. How much money do pornstars make?

2. They also work as escorts, right? I bet they're often called by famous people, actors, athletes, politicians...right?

3. Would you say they're generally open minded people and free about themselves or are there also girls with insecurity issues? I mean, what is the motivation for a girl to get into porn? How do they deal wiith the fact that society's judgmental towards them?

4. Do you know Audrey Bitoni, Abbey Brooks or Kerry Louise?

5. Any fun stories from the shooting? There's a vid online where the guy cums on cameraman's face. Do silly stuff like that happen during the filming?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> This thread is awesome. Thanks burgertime. Anyways, I have a two-part question for you.
> 
> 1. Have you met Alexis Texas? I love her ass. How is she in person? Mr. Pete is one lucky dude.
> 2. Are many of the girls friendly and down to get dirty? I would really love to score with a few of them especially Bree Olson. Lol...


1. Yep. It was very limited but she seemed nice. My co worker has spent a lot of time with her and he loves her. She's very down to earth. 

2. Some are some aren't. It's kind of like real life. I do know this, for most of them you can't just walk up on the street and proposition them know what I mean? In that respect again it's just like anyone else. Also most are more willing to date/fuck people with in the industry. I've only heard of one story at the shows I've been where a porn star got down with a random dude. It was Stormy Daniels with a cop, according to a friend he was on an elevator and she was on it too, he said her husband came in asked what the stain on her dress was and went to kiss her. She said she blew a cop and he came on here. My friend said her husband kissed her like it was no big deal and then asked how the cop was. Now that could of been some joking around, but he did say it looked like a cum stain and he said she seemed dead serious. 



TheEra said:


> New round of questions
> 
> 1. How much money do pornstars make?
> 
> ...


1. Contract girls make the most. You can make 200,000 - 1,000,000. Of course if you own your own rights your making the big money. You're average girl now probably makes around 40,000 - 80,000

2. You know I haven't really heard of many girls working as escorts. They would have to keep it low key. I mean that's really a risk they are taking especially ones who are making good money. I wouldn't be surprised but I haven't heard of many doing that. A lot of them do strip on national circuits. 

3. To be honest I think most of the girls have issues which is what drove them to the porn industry. The porn industry wants to sugar coat stuff and pretend these girls aren't coerced, but most of them are. I think it is changing though. The internet changed everything. Now these girls can post about people and give their stories. Other girls read them know the traps and really set themselves up well. There are a few legit smart girls who knew what they were getting into and just love sex. However and this is just my personal opinion, I think a lot of them have their own demons and this is like any other drug they get addicted to, to cope with those demons. As per the last part of your question, I think it's just a cycle the ones who are truly ashamed get caught in this trap, of having to keep doing films in order to cope. There is a good organization out of Tennessee that help girls leave. They are a pseudo Christian organization so I kind of have to question their motives but they seem legit. 

4. Nope don't know any of them.

5. I've never shot films or been on shoots but we get raw footage all the time. The guy I worked with who used to be a camera man had some jizz get on him. It's even on film. It's some film for Elegant Angel and it's during the credits. Anyways he said he came a little close to get a zoomed shot of the cum shot and the dude totally missed the girl and it went all over him. He showed it to us and it was pretty hilarious. The company I work for filmed a girl who evidently was not having a good day. The b-roll from that is pretty funny just because she keeps getting pissed off.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

KnightMace said:


> Who's your favorite female pornstar?


I really like Stoya, I liked Riley Mason before she got the implants and started looking plastic. For me I more enjoy the real deal amateur stuff. You know where you can tell the couples just hit record and everything is organic.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Scouse birds...really? They're the most annoying birds around (them & brummies), I can't stand scouse birds. Geordie birds on the other hand, WOW. I'd take an ugly geordie bird anyday just for the accent!


He knows. The lasses around here have lovely accents, can't stand the scouser accent.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

What are your thoughts on 'teen' or 'amateur' porn?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

My question is about the people on the set who aren't actively in the film

Do people on the set who aren't actually participating in the scene , get turned on or are they magically immune?

In the likely event that they do , do the porn star chicks ever give like... the camera man some .. I guess "Pity releif"? Do the camera men/directors/etc maybe ever.. pay the chick extra to go w/ them right after done filming? Do the cameramen/etc maybe just film while jerking off? And most importantly has there ever been a virgin camera man who had to film but got none , then went home and killed himself afterward? 

This is the great mystery of the porn industry imo


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Will corpse-porn ever come to prominence?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Alim said:


> What are your thoughts on 'teen' or 'amateur' porn?


Could you be more specific? I'm guessing you mean how I feel about fake teen or amateur porn? I mean it is what is, most of the girls in "teen" movies aren't teens. Am I morally against them? In some cases where it's obvious they are painting the girl up to be like 14...I guess I gotta shake my head a little bit. But it sells.



Tony777 said:


> My question is about the people on the set who aren't actively in the film
> 
> Do people on the set who aren't actually participating in the scene , get turned on or are they magically immune?
> 
> ...


This is all second hand of course. My friend said it never turned him on, in fact on some b-roll stuff you can see guys just standing around eating snacks while the action is going. My friend also would always complain at films where the camera guy would get a blow job from a girl. He claimed that was legit but it gave everyone a bad name. So I mean you know take that for what you will. I would think if you were a virgin you probably wouldn't be in this industry outside of watching from your computer.



Klebold said:


> Will corpse-porn ever come to prominence?


Actually there was studio who got shut down by the Feds that did that sort of stuff. It was all staged of course. They even had movie where a guys dick got ripped off by a girl jerking it and it sprayed blood all over her like a cumshot. I believe the film was about lepers doing it..no joke. They even had one where a chick killed her baby in a crib then fucked some guy. Some of it was cheesy of course but they were trying to push the envelope.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting answers thanks


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

burgertime said:


> Nope. I don't think I even know who she is. Sure I've seen her but after awhile they all blend together.
> 
> I just found out she was attacked three days ago.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...slitting-porn-star-Savannah-Golds-throat.html


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Are there any legit twins that fuck guys/eachother in the industry at the moment? :$


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you know Hillary Scott??? If so, can you tell us anything about her??


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Who is the nicest/meanest porn star?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Are there any legit twins that fuck guys/eachother in the industry at the moment? :$


lolz, I think a simple google search would work. Don't know of any that do each other. That is against the law here in NC, so we can't distribute that type of material. The Love Twins are legit, the screw guys together but not each other.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you think the recent trend of some porn actresses (sibel kekilli, was cast in HBO's A game of thrones and Sasha Grey is on Entourage) being cast in well, non porn shows could lead to more people seeing that as a possible way into regular acting (I know it's not terribly realistic/likely but some people are crazy).

On that note do you think there's a significant proprotion of porn stars who've done it to try and move into the Hollywood side of things, or onto 'proper' acting so to speak.

Hope those make sense.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you think the recent trend of some porn actresses (Sibel Kekilli, was cast in HBO's A game of thrones and Sasha Grey is on Entourage) being cast in, well, non porn shows could lead to more people seeing that as a possible way into regular acting (I know it's not terribly realistic/likely but some people are crazy).

On that note do you think there's a significant proprotion of porn stars who've done it to try and move into the Hollywood side of things, or onto 'proper' acting so to speak.

Hope those make sense.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry double post.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> Do you think the recent trend of some porn actresses (sibel kekilli, was cast in HBO's A game of thrones and Sasha Grey is on Entourage) being cast in well, non porn shows could lead to more people seeing that as a possible way into regular acting (I know it's not terribly realistic/likely but some people are crazy).
> 
> On that note do you think there's a significant proprotion of porn stars who've done it to try and move into the Hollywood side of things, or onto 'proper' acting so to speak.
> 
> Hope those make sense.



Oh for sure it could. I think it's kind of an indication that porn is becoming more acceptable. Now the other thing you have to remember with Sasha Grey is that her boyfriend is already in the industry, plus the fact that she has starred in a legit Hollywood movie. She is certainly the exception...so to me for someone to think they could get into porn which is easy if your good looking and use that as a stepping stone to get into Hollywood..that girl would have to work really hard and have good connections outside of the industry. So I would say it's not really worth it especially given the collateral damage.

Interestingly enough that is sort of what Montana Fishborn (Lawrence's daughter) is trying to do. Of course she is using a sex tape as more a catalyst to be seen and again already has connections.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Nevermind. Might edit a question in later.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Do the female performers hate Nick "Dropping fucking loads" Manning as much as the fans do?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

What female do you consider the HHH of the porn industry? I hear gossip about how women have all the power in the industry as they most definitely get payed more than men similar to how main event guys make a lot more than lower mid card guys and jobbers.

Also is parody porn really that popular? I saw pirates 1 and 2 and was shocked at the quality of it their must have been a very large budget.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Does size _actually_ matter?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for answering my questions burgertime. Alexis Texas' ass drives me nuts. Lol...Anyways, it is nice to see Sasha Grey climbing up the ranks from porn star to Hollywood. I actually know someone that knows her from one of the high schools they used to go to. But I don't know if she knew Sasha personally. I was too focused on my studies in college during that time so it would be impossible for me to meet her anyways.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Samee said:


> Does size _actually_ matter?


If size doesnt matter, why aren't there any four inch dildo's?


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

Squirting. Started off with a few stars that were squirters such as Cytherea (A favourite of mine) but since, it has almost stopped being a special thing and has become increasingly popular and a TONNE of girls are now squirting. Is Squirting legit in All Cases, No Cases or some cases?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

How good is the catering?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

PWG Six said:


> If size doesnt matter, why aren't there any four inch dildo's?


Oh darn, why did I not think of such a thing while asking my well thought out question?


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

What was the most outlandish setting for a porno? I've heard of hospitals, libraries, schools, and so on. But, what is one that really stands out?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Samee said:


> Does size _actually_ matter?


I think he answered this earlier and said it's not the be all and end all. It prob helps I'd imagine, especially to be a porn star and be mainstream.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Maria Ozawa.

Oh my days.

Any stories on her? I am actually in love with her, like for real.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Maria Ozawa.
> 
> Oh my days.
> 
> Any stories on her? I am actually in love with her, like for real.


Mate I'm about to Google her with an urge to wank. She better be good.




Edit:
*Nice!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I looked her up, she might have the best boobs ever.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why do the Japanese like cartoons? WTF is that all about? Its almost as weird as them censoring everything.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah Hentai is something I'll never get in all honesty.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to be a porn director when I get out of high school. do I need to go to a certain college?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> I want to be a porn director when I get out of high school. do I need to go to a certain college?


Yes, the School of Hard...

Oh I won't say it here.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

seems ive totally blanked this thread 8O
is vinnie mac around the sets much looking for the next wwe diva or does he just send scouts?


----------



## Undadawg0027 (Nov 23, 2006)

So have you ever met Mason Storm or Natalia Woods (Lola Rivers? lol), sorry if I don't know their real names :X And do you know anything about them like interesting stories? Sweet job btw.


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there going to be a Pirates 3?
My Girlfriend loves the first one (She was the one that got me into the Pirates seris)


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys I'm at the beach until Tuesday. I'll catch up to the thread then.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

green been said:


> Is there going to be a Pirates 3?
> My Girlfriend loves the first one (She was the one that got me into the Pirates seris)


You got a chick that watches porn?! :no: lucky bastard...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Some women are pretty open to it but get turned off by a lot of the fetish/niche stuff.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Does the porn industry back a certain political party that will not try to censor or attack it? Or is it subject to attack regardless?


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> You got a chick that watches porn?! :no: lucky bastard...


Yeah man i know, but she only really watches pirates...I dont even watch porn that much think she has watched pirates more then me haha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> You got a chick that watches porn?! :no: lucky bastard...


My wife watches more porn than I do. True story.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

green been said:


> Yeah man i know, but she only really watches pirates...I dont even watch porn that much think she has watched pirates more then me haha


Ahh the good old Evan Stone effect.

EVAN STONE!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

walls said:


> My wife watches more porn than I do. True story.


Now that's a first :shocked:


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you post in this thread at work or? If so, what are you doing at your job atm?

Do you feel differently when talking to a porn star then you would say, a hot female office worker?

Do you meet porn stars on a daily basis? Has a porn star ever made a pass at you?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> Now that's a first :shocked:


Yeah, people are kinda shocked when they hear that. I have a cool wife, I guess. She doesn't care if I watch porn, look at other women in public (she checks them out with me, more often than not will point them out to me), etc etc.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

walls said:


> My wife watches more porn than I do. True story.


What the hell?! I know y'all be having all kinds of threesomes!


----------



## Meez (Sep 30, 2008)

epic thread here. since OP will be back on Tuesday, i'll ask my question then. i read all the pages and very interesting stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You know just because a girlfriend is willing to watch porn doesn't automatically make her a freak who is willing to get down and have threesomes or whatever conclusions you kids are making.

And for the record is so and so's wife is watching of all porno's Pirates a whole bunch I wouldn't look too far into that. Its fairly tame as far as porno goes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You know just because a girlfriend is willing to watch porn doesn't automatically make her a freak who is willing to get down and have threesomes or whatever conclusions you kids are making.
> 
> And for the record is so and so's wife is watching of all porno's Pirates a whole bunch I wouldn't look too far into that. Its fairly tame as far as porno goes.


In this case it is the truth, she wants to do one with another woman. I don't know if I want to go through with it, because I don;t know how she would be after it was all said and done. I have had a threesome before and am able to treat it for what it was and that's it. With her....I don't know. Time will tell. I never really thought about it being odd because I have known her for so long, it's just normal to me. When I do think now, it is pretty odd to have such an open person for a wife.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It'd be, as comedian Russell Howard over here said, a bit like trying to jump on a moving merry-go-round thing.


----------



## hunteraustin (Feb 21, 2009)

how many porno's have you worked on?


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> * You know just because a girlfriend is willing to watch porn doesn't automatically make her a freak who is willing to get down and have threesomes or whatever conclusions you kids are making. *
> 
> And for the record is so and so's wife is watching of all porno's Pirates a whole bunch I wouldn't look too far into that. Its fairly tame as far as porno goes.


I think i must be lucky, mine told me she wouldnt mind a threesome. (Note: My GF is bi)


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Have you ever been hit by a stray cum shot?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Samee said:


> Does size _actually_ matter?





PWG Six said:


> If size doesnt matter, why aren't there any four inch dildo's?


I'll go into this again. Here is my theory. It's the male fans that drive the whole huge cock in porn thing. Most of the girls will always say size doesn't matter much. Well you know I mean obviously a girl wants some size, but I think 5-6 inches is fine for most of the girls in porn. It's the male fans that always want to see some freakishly large penis. Interestingly enough most of the gay porn is just normal size dicks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you film any porno at the beach?

Just kidding.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> I want to be a porn director when I get out of high school. do I need to go to a certain college?


Well certain film school helps. However why not have bigger aspirations? Really anyone can be a porn director. Get some better dreams dude. Cure cancer or something.



Undadawg0027 said:


> So have you ever met Mason Storm or Natalia Woods (Lola Rivers? lol), sorry if I don't know their real names :X And do you know anything about them like interesting stories? Sweet job btw.


Nope haven't met them. I also haven't really heard any stories. Sorry.



green been said:


> Is there going to be a Pirates 3?
> My Girlfriend loves the first one (She was the one that got me into the Pirates seris)


I'm sure there will be one. The latest I heard was a Star Wars parody. I haven't heard anything from Vivid in awhile since we only do there stuff in a limited scope. 



arjun14626rko said:


> Does the porn industry back a certain political party that will not try to censor or attack it? Or is it subject to attack regardless?


I'll put it this way, when Obama was elected lots of folks in the industry were happy. Republicans always do reactionary shit that affects this industry. The democrats usually just "let us be". You can bet there are some lobbyist out there working for the industry in some back handed way.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Do you post in this thread at work or? If so, what are you doing at your job atm?
> 
> Do you feel differently when talking to a porn star then you would say, a hot female office worker?
> 
> Do you meet porn stars on a daily basis? Has a porn star ever made a pass at you?


Ha, well I get a lot of down time because of encoding videos. Basically puts my computer on the fritts and about the only thing I can do is surf and update Excel sheets.

I would say talking to a co worker when I was single was different. I guess in the back of your head there is a chance of getting together with a co worker. With a porn star I guess I kind of switch it off, they get that shit all the time so I just keep it business.

Nope don't meet them on a daily basis. Last year was a big year for me going to tons of shows. Our company is trying to cut down on expenses so I'll probably just do Vegas. I had a woman make a pass at me once who claimed to be a MILF.....Tanya Tate was very flirtatious...but who knows? She just came off like you could invite her out for drinks and she would be down. Again though when talking to stars I keep it business if we are in a business setting.


----------



## Meez (Sep 30, 2008)

we hear about porn chicks crossing over into hollywood. has there ever been any porn directors/producers cross over into hollywood, too? or are they banned in the same way because of their porn backgrounds?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Did you film any porno at the beach?
> 
> Just kidding.


lol took my GF to the strip club. It was her first time. Now I think she is hooked.



Meez said:


> we hear about porn chicks crossing over into hollywood. has there ever been any porn directors/producers cross over into hollywood, too? or are they banned in the same way because of their porn backgrounds?


Outside of Jenna Jameson and Sasha I can't really think of any in this day and age. There was an MTV VJ who had a solo video out...it was of note because the VJ was a guy. I can't remember his name.


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome that is good enough for me, will have to tell my GF see what she thinks haha


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

I like bush, not a lot but nice and trim, not a thin strip either but a nice trim patch of hair pie, why do all the chicks shave completely now? Especially for porn stars because they tend to be totally drilled out down there, what's the industry standard these days?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

mankind2112 said:


> I like bush, not a lot but nice and trim, not a thin strip either but a nice trim patch of hair pie, why do all the chicks shave completely now? Especially for porn stars because they tend to be totally drilled out down there, what's the industry standard these days?


Well you know the "looks" of girls is all based around what the guys want. Right now it's obvious that no hair is in. I think it's just a generational thing. I know I prefer my girl totally hairless down there. There are some like Sasha Gray though who do have some hair down there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Porn man, what is the best porn streaming site?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Epic Thread. 

Anyway, Typically how much editing goes into a scene and how long does it really take to produce 1 scene?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How much does the average pornstar make each scene? Obviously some of the higher profile ones would be able to ask for more money and get away with it. I read Jenna Jameson's book and she put a mock contract in there to kind of show the basics of it. That's when you sign with one company and not if you represent yourself, I would have to assume. I read in her book that for things like anal and DP they get more, etc etc. Whats the difference in pay between the guys and the girls, usually? I've always assumed that the guys make less than the girl, unless you are one of the few male talents that are just as "over" as the female ones.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

EGame said:


> Porn man, what is the best porn streaming site?


Everyone is different so I couldn't answer that. Plus I'll always prefer the company I work for. www.aebn.com



Chain Gang solider said:


> Epic Thread.
> 
> Anyway, Typically how much editing goes into a scene and how long does it really take to produce 1 scene?


I know there is a lot that goes. I would say though you can get a scene cut and edited in a day. I'm not an expert on that really since we get our content already edited down then we make our own edits. We have received full footage unedited though and had to edit together a movie and it took like a week. for four scenes. There is a lot of footage that gets cut for various reasons. Again though not exactly an expert on the full blown post production. 



walls said:


> How much does the average pornstar make each scene? Obviously some of the higher profile ones would be able to ask for more money and get away with it. I read Jenna Jameson's book and she put a mock contract in there to kind of show the basics of it. That's when you sign with one company and not if you represent yourself, I would have to assume. I read in her book that for things like anal and DP they get more, etc etc. Whats the difference in pay between the guys and the girls, usually? I've always assumed that the guys make less than the girl, unless you are one of the few male talents that are just as "over" as the female ones.


Contract girls like Jenna when she was with Vivid make good money. They are usually in the 200 range. Independents can make a lot depending on how much work they want to do. I would say though your average girl in a good economy is going to make around 80 a year. I've heard multiple numbers some sky high but I have a hard time believing some of those.

I'm not really sure how much the guys make. If they are saddled with one girl and a company really wants that girl I imagine they can get a good pay day out of it. Most gay porn stars are in the 60 - 100 range if they are good. Straight though just can't answer that honestly.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> You got a chick that watches porn?! :no: lucky bastard...





KnightMace said:


> Now that's a first :shocked:


Actually, I watch more porn than my husband. And note my sig.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

thesafemouse said:


> Actually, I watch more porn than my husband. And note my sig.


I've dated a few girls who watched a lot of porn. One black girl in general, she loved it and had a whole hard drive full. I've noticed women who came to shows also were willing to spend more money on porn. I think one lesson I've learned from working in porn is that women are just as pervy as men, as humans most of us all want and enjoy sex. It's just when you're a female and own up to it all kinds of things sneak into people's heads.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Why do they keep showing the guy's face ?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

gohel50 said:


> Why do they keep showing the guy's face ?


This. And why don't they mute all male voices? Turns me off unless it's mine or Evan Stone calling himself the greatest pirate in the world.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How long does it take to film a entire movie?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

thesafemouse said:


> Actually, I watch more porn than my husband. And note my sig.


lol it's cause 99% of members here are guysand we can't really tell from your username etc


----------



## KingTonga (Aug 2, 2010)

Having read through 22 pages, I have to ask: Jasmine Byrne, any thoughts or anecdotes??


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Stupid question here, but I'm not reading through 22 pages to see if its been asked already. 

When a porno chick takes a facial is it true that they sometimes use fake jizz? Is it fake when the chicks swallow it?

Also, do porno chicks get paid more to swallow?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

gohel50 said:


> Why do they keep showing the guy's face ?


lol trust me I've asked that same thing.



Tarfu said:


> This. And why don't they mute all male voices? Turns me off unless it's mine or Evan Stone calling himself the greatest pirate in the world.


I guess some guys like hearing the interactions with the girls...I'm not really sure.



TKOK™ said:


> How long does it take to film a entire movie?


I would say a week of filming.



We'veSeenaNuff said:


> Stupid question here, but I'm not reading through 22 pages to see if its been asked already.
> 
> When a porno chick takes a facial is it true that they sometimes use fake jizz? Is it fake when the chicks swallow it?
> 
> Also, do porno chicks get paid more to swallow?


The only time I've heard of them using fake jizz is for movies that you know the guy obviously has way too much cum coming out. I would say 99% is legit. Kind of hard to fake something like that. 

Yes the girls get paid more if they swallow. Pretty much every sexact outside of the basic vaginal/blowjob has a price on it.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

KingTonga said:


> Having read through 22 pages, I have to ask: Jasmine Byrne, any thoughts or anecdotes??


I really don't have any on her. I think she looks good. A kind of related story is while I was in San Fran, this group walked by and a scene with her was playing. One of the friends was like, "omg that looks just like you!". It really did look like her and girl seemed kind of freaked out by it lol. I think I have a photo somewhere of her watching her twin.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tell me why pr0n on Blu-Ray costs so much, aside from the obvious answer of 'cos people will still buy it'.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Vintage Undertaker said:


> Tell me why pr0n on Blu-Ray costs so much, aside from the obvious answer of 'cos people will still buy it'.


The same reason blu ray movies cost more then standard. More overhead they have to worry about. Honestly though I don't get why folks like porn in Blu-Ray. I think it makes the girls look worse!


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm more of a natural fan myself, so imperfections don't bother me. 8*D

I'm just pissed off because the cheaper Blu stuff is always just compilations or softcore for some reason.


----------



## KingTonga (Aug 2, 2010)

burgertime said:


> I really don't have any on her. I think she looks good. A kind of related story is while I was in San Fran, this group walked by and a scene with her was playing. One of the friends was like, "omg that looks just like you!". It really did look like her and girl seemed kind of freaked out by it lol. I think I have a photo somewhere of her watching her twin.


Yah, she looks good - as far as I know, she's still resisted getting any surgery which is cool. A boob job would probably ruin her.

The other guy was asking about fake jizz & you were saying it's hardly ever used because it's pretty hard to fake, & that's true in videos. It seems quite commonplace in photoshoots though, from what I've seen.


----------



## Meez (Sep 30, 2008)

how do the ladies prepare for an anal scene? i know they use enemas and all that, but i've seen ATM scenes and couldn't imagine doing a girl anal and then her turning around and tasteing. ewwww!!


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

KnightMace said:


> lol it's cause 99% of members here are guysand we can't really tell from your username etc


Yeah, I know. I'd like to change it but since I don't have a premium account nor do I have a credit card or paypal, so that's out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Meez said:


> how do the ladies prepare for an anal scene? i know they use enemas and all that, but i've seen ATM scenes and couldn't imagine doing a girl anal and then her turning around and tasteing. ewwww!!


They enema a few times to completely clean themselves out, I have heard.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Well Alexis Texas doesn't do anal which is a same!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

OML said:


> Well Alexis Texas doesn't do anal which is a same!!


She's done it at least once.


----------



## Meez (Sep 30, 2008)

Alexis Tecas has done anal many times. mostly with mr. pete. i think they are still dating?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure of what I'm about to say here as far as guys like Peter North go. Pornstars do Pelvic exercises every day. They drink lots of water and eat bannanas or eggs every day in the morning and possibly take Viagra too but at a young age that is not needed. They think sex constantly and with every nice looking girl they see.

As far as shooting their load goes. With me the best one is when you hold it for a long time and it has to come out but your thoughts are of some really hot chick you are infatuated with, and you think about something that you are forbidden to do this could be like have sex with your own mother or something really wrong like incest, sorry if that sounds really messed up. While putting all of this together, having a penis over 8 inches long and not doing it every day but waiting a day or two inbetween and doing pelvic exercises on a regular basis I'd imagine the cum shots could be incredible in the business.

I would benefit so much if I just had a bigger dick in that aspect but I'm no porn star just a average guy so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ass to mouth is just weird. i can't believe girls do that and not contract some sort of disease.

the only question i really had was about "reality" porn, specifically bangbros' bangbus. i figured it was all set up, and not random girls off the street ... but i had trouble finding any other films for most of those girls. so it got me a bit curious about it's legitimacy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> ass to mouth is just weird. i can't believe girls do that and not contract some sort of disease.
> 
> the only question i really had was about "reality" porn, specifically bangbros' bangbus. i figured it was all set up, and not random girls off the street ... but i had trouble finding any other films for most of those girls. so it got me a bit curious about it's legitimacy.


I've seen one or two of the girls from Bangbus in other videos that were actually on the main site. I'm guessing their work doesn't go up on Bangbros to keep the Bangbus story working.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I've always wondered this. Are there backstage politics in the porn industry (similar to wrestling)?


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lexi Belle, is she really dirty in real life and is she real nice?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

badboydtp90 said:


> Lexi Belle, is she really dirty in real life and is she real nice?


She looks good as hell now that she's gaining some weight. And does she get high before every seen? Can't remember where I read that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Do stars who do anal get paid more than stars who don't?


----------



## Crono_Biom (Sep 11, 2007)

Great thread OP. Amy Reid have any stories on her?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Do stars who do anal get paid more than stars who don't?


yes they do 

he said it earlier


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> Do stars who do anal get paid more than stars who don't?


as the guy above me said, yes they do. apparently everything has a separate price tag on it and if youo are willing to do it and other things you can rake in the big bucks. if you just do a hand job scene you get pittance


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Meez said:


> how do the ladies prepare for an anal scene? i know they use enemas and all that, but i've seen ATM scenes and couldn't imagine doing a girl anal and then her turning around and tasteing. ewwww!!


Bella Donna did a really good article about preparing for scenes especially since she does a lot of more semi extreme anal penetration (fisting, double, etc..) you can read it  here (warning NSFW). Most of them do enema and watch what they eat. She pretty much sums up what most stars do.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm pretty sure of what I'm about to say here as far as guys like Peter North go. Pornstars do Pelvic exercises every day. They drink lots of water and eat bannanas or eggs every day in the morning and possibly take Viagra too but at a young age that is not needed. They think sex constantly and with every nice looking girl they see.
> 
> As far as shooting their load goes. With me the best one is when you hold it for a long time and it has to come out but your thoughts are of some really hot chick you are infatuated with, and you think about something that you are forbidden to do this could be like have sex with your own mother or something really wrong like incest, sorry if that sounds really messed up. While putting all of this together, having a penis over 8 inches long and not doing it every day but waiting a day or two inbetween and doing pelvic exercises on a regular basis I'd imagine the cum shots could be incredible in the business.
> 
> I would benefit so much if I just had a bigger dick in that aspect but I'm no porn star just a average guy so I'm not complaining.


To be honest all I've heard about them doing is diet and just popping a viagra. Different folks different strokes though.



Mikey Damage said:


> ass to mouth is just weird. i can't believe girls do that and not contract some sort of disease.
> 
> the only question i really had was about "reality" porn, specifically bangbros' bangbus. i figured it was all set up, and not random girls off the street ... but i had trouble finding any other films for most of those girls. so it got me a bit curious about it's legitimacy.


Well as far as A2M you know they usually keep that shit clean as possible down there. Running enemas and stuff.

As for "reality" based porn I answered this pages back. None of it is "reality" it's all scripted and set up in advance. 



Nightmare_SE said:


> I've always wondered this. Are there backstage politics in the porn industry (similar to wrestling)?


Well you know every company is different. The one I work for is more setup like a corporation. A lot though are not so you get some crazy politics and ridiculous shit going on. I know I'm being vague, but I'm not trying to get myself in trouble.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

badboydtp90 said:


> Lexi Belle, is she really dirty in real life and is she real nice?


I've heard she's nice. Don't know for sure though. She does look good in person though.



Crono_Biom said:


> Great thread OP. Amy Reid have any stories on her?


No stories on Amy Reid. Sorry.


----------

